# water Params/eye cloud



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

the water params for my tank on 
1/28
HIGH PH-7.4
Ammonia -.25-.5
Nitrite0-0
nitrate-40
WATER CHANGE
1/29-
PH- 6.4
ammonia-0
Nitrite- 0
Nitrate 20-40

2/12
PH-6.4
ammonia- .25
nirite-0
nitrate-40

WATER CHANGE

ph-6.4
ammonia-.25
nitrie-0
nitrate-under .40

My Spilo's eye is looks like there is a scale on it!
What do or can I do??


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Anyone?
If you need pics refer to my older thread...thread linked below. Now his other eye looks as if there is a slight haze over it???
I F'in clean the tank at least 2'xs a week I dont get it!

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...p;#entry2118111


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

....


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

pH dropping from 7.4 to 6.4 can and will cause "acid burn". It may be an injury or bacterial infection , but i'm leaning towards the pH issue.


----------



## demola610 (Feb 15, 2008)

hey did it look like this







thats from the shock its in, but i did have a scale on my other pygos a while ago and theve been in tank for 2 years,, i htink its form high amonia levels,, all i did when that happin was a 75 % water change , cleaned fliter and added salt, alsoo added some amonia treatment and within 5or 6 days it was gone.... it might happin to your other P's too .... let me no about it


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I would say it is the combination of a higher ph and ammonia. Ammonia is more toxic at higher ph levels. Just add some salt and keep up with the water changes. Is there a reason for the ammonia levels in your tank? Do you have enough filtration?


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I may not. I also run out of time with work for water changes. I may just step up the water changes to every 3 days.
Im looking into buying a larger tank...see 90 gallon tank posted.
He is in a 29 gallon due to lack of space in my apartment. Im buying a house and moving n 3 weeks so I have space FINALLY!



demola610 said:


> hey did it look like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YES!

Here is a link with pics

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...amp;pid=2118111


----------

